# Need help getting bash.



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

First time hacker here, problem is this. I used the zipper and set up my hacked tivo like this:
Tivo IP address 192.168.1.104
IP address of router 192.168.1.1
ssid name braun

I set the tivo up to be used with a wireless adaptor, I'm using a Linksys WUSB11, version 4.0, which is supported.

I open up a cmd prompt, enter the command "telnet -t vt100 192.168.1.104" , and then it says connect failed. I know the wireless adapter is on the network because I pinged it, but then when I plug it into the tivo and try to ping 192.168.1.104, it says request time out. I've disabled WEP security, made sure that wasn't the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok, It looks like I picked up the wrong wireless adaptor for the Tivo. Apparently, the model WUSB11 has to be version 2.8 and I got version 4.0  This sucks!!


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

I just checked out the list of compatable adapters, and it says my Linksys WUSB11 version 4.0 will work with my Tivo, so I don't know what the problem is. Somebody please help, I'm stuck and been trying for days!!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Not sure what list you're looking at, but the one on the Tivo website says the version 4 is NOT a compatible adapter.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

According to http://www.thewallens.net/Zipperwiki/index.php?title=Tips_and_Tricks
the WUSB11 ver 4.0 is compatable


----------

